# The DAMAGE continues.....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure...kick the mighty one while he is down!! LOL This was a total surprise...but since many various people are looking to hit the LK...I just need to keep the guard up and TAKE COVER.

As usual, this was another mauling....this time from Slow Triathlete!!! Who my intelligence does not seem to link him to any known criminal groups here...but then again....who knows since Jimmy Boy is trying to recruit the world! LOL :lol: 

Here is the damage....a massive attack! Thank you Scott! This was awesome and very generous of you!! I will certainly enjoy them......after all these hits...a herfing party is in order...just one rule....no need to bring any sticks!! LOL


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice hit! Wow, SlowTriathlete is really starting to make a name for himself. Great stuff!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool bombing!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

He doesn't seem all that slow now does he? Nice hit!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice hit Scott! That was a big one! Enjoy them PiPs! Damn!

CD


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

Slick Hit!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Scott put the 5-knuckle shuffle on Mario - nice one buddy!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I nominate Mario for the bitch slap candidate of the week. :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I nominate Mario for the bitch slap candidate of the week. :lol:


You're a funny guy! lol


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You're a funny guy! lol


We're not laughing at you, we're just laughing with you.

Scratch that, we ARE laughing at you. :roflmao:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Duane.....I will be bringing that laughter to a serious halt VERY SOON....let me recover first.... YOU'LL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW...COUNT ON THAT!!


----------



## fidel castro (Jul 24, 2007)

hey brother,i got your back,as always.these guys don't know what they opened. 
for all who don't know,this is FIDEL CASTRO. i am with the maduro king,MADURO PIPS. fear us boys


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like Mario had to call in backup. Did Smoke & Aces hit you that hard?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

fidel castro said:


> hey brother,i got your back,as always.these guys don't know what they opened.
> for all who don't know,this is FIDEL CASTRO. i am with the maduro king,MADURO PIPS. fear us boys


First we had Mario, now Vinnie...where's the Godfather amongst you in the mob? Are Tommy and Luigi out whacking someone?(sorry for the Jerky Boys reference)? :lol:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

HaHa, you got beat down like a lil girly man!!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice hit...great target...Mario is a real stand up guy. way to go.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmmm... this is getting interesting! Looks like a CL version of Degeneration X or NWO.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> Scott put the 5-knuckle shuffle on Mario - nice one buddy!


Ahhh, whaaaaaaa? Was that a bomb you were talking about Mike????? 

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope Slow was a one-man hit squad this time! Can't take any credit for this!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ahhh, whaaaaaaa? Was that a bomb you were talking about Mike?????
> 
> CD


The Five-Knuckle Shuffle is John Cena's finishing move - here on Randy "the Legend Killer" Orton...






Of course da bomb man! Not that freaky schtuff you find when you Google!

:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The LK can hold his own...even against the Joker army of 10+ strong. But the allies of the LK do not like to see me fight alone. Now bring in Fidel...aka Vinnie Goombatz. A silent but deadly type of guy that uses brute force and loves to strong arm people with the power of the leaf. I did not expect this surprise by Big Vin....but I think you guys just woke up the sleeping GIANT!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WHAT!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great hit on a very deserving member.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha, Lk got hit. (hey you ever get over to the city and eat at Sparks, on 46th?)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Nah Steve, never had the opportunity to eat there and I am down the city often. I will keep it in mind....I am guessing its GOOD!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I think it's the best. 46th between 2nd and 3rd. If you get a chance try it.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhh...I gotta try it then....what type of food....I pretty much dig everything...lol


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Good show MP, let me throw my .02 here for just a minute. As a recipient of a bomb from the MP please do not egg him on. If need be I can post the destruction I am still trying to get through and it's been like 3-4 weeks


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> Good show MP, let me throw my .02 here for just a minute. As a recipient of a bomb from the MP please do not egg him on. If need be I can post the destruction I am still trying to get through and it's been like 3-4 weeks


CF!!!! :baffled: That might scare EVERY member of this board!!!!!:arghhhh:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Go For The Steaks.


----------



## fidel castro (Jul 24, 2007)

i am what they call "the insurance policy".take your time boys and think long and hard on how to handle me.you are not prepared.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

*Glad you liked it*

LK,

Glad you were left with enough fingers on your hands to continue to talk junk on the forum after that blast!!!! I must admit I was a lone bomber but I am open for contract if anyone has an assignment for me. Thanks for all of your help with the Tampa Sweetheart website and everything! I must admit I'm more of a old school wrestling guy. Hulk Hogan, Rowdy Roddy Piper, etc. I did like Sgt. Slaughter until he went over to the GI Joe clan.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I ran into Sarge at the baggage claim here in Charlotte after coming back from Redmond. Saw this big shadow cross over me and turned to see what was up. I was staring at the WWE logo on the pocket of his polo shirt. That is one HUGE dude! I would hate to be on the receiving end of a Cobra Clutch...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> LK,
> 
> Glad you were left with enough fingers on your hands to continue to talk junk on the forum after that blast!!!! I must admit I was a lone bomber but I am open for contract if anyone has an assignment for me. Thanks for all of your help with the Tampa Sweetheart website and everything! I must admit I'm more of a old school wrestling guy. Hulk Hogan, Rowdy Roddy Piper, etc. I did like Sgt. Slaughter until he went over to the GI Joe clan.


You are right ST...old school is where its at....this new shit is just JUNK...I havent followed it for a few years....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

fidel castro said:


> i am what they call _*"the insurance policy".*_take your time boys and think long and hard on how to handle me.you are not prepared.


Forget Geiko or Allstate....Big Vin is gonna be laying down the LAW! Hope you guys got SMALL DEDUCTABLES....there will be MAJOR DAMAGE! :whoohoo:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sure after the pounding you have taken YOUR deductables are now small!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha, Lk got hit. (hey you ever get over to the city and eat at Sparks, on 46th?)


I took my wife to Sparks back in 2000. It was yummy.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> Good show MP, let me throw my .02 here for just a minute. As a recipient of a bomb from the MP please do not egg him on. If need be I can post the destruction I am still trying to get through and it's been like 3-4 weeks


The Ghost is the only one I've seen be able to back up all the smack talking.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> The Ghost is the only one I've seen be able to back up all the smack talking.


ok....now you have my blessing CigarFiend.....or should I just post the links to the carnage??


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ok....now you have my blessing CigarFiend.....or should I just post the links to the carnage??


If you must... but please post the Readers Digest condensed version... we have other affairs to tend too...:dribble:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Lk can't even take care of little old me. Much less more than one person.


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

I will post it shortly


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Here it is, total mass destruction by one MP AKA LK


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

What you guys sent out as a group the LK sent out as One Bomber


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

*Wow*

HOLY CRAP!!!! The Legend Killer officially spanked that ass!!!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

All I gotta say is that I warned you!!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid has so far pushed the LK out of my way quite easily... Not saying he's a complete loser, but he certainly can't interfere with Squid... I see LK as a possible successor to me in another 30 years, when Squid is ready to retire... <G> HAH!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid has so far pushed the LK out of my way quite easily... Not saying he's a complete loser, but he certainly can't interfere with Squid... I see LK as a possible successor to me in another 30 years, when Squid is ready to retire... <G> HAH!


Papa Squidy.....you fired Round 1 at me...got down to one knee....very nice hit indeed...but no where near knocking me out. Look above....that is completely LIGHTS OUT....someone on this board will be feeling that wrath again soon enough. Obviously cannot be done to a whole crew...but someone will know that you may gang up on the LK....*but never, ever attempt to go ONE on ONE with the GREAT ONE! You will LOSE!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Lk can't even take care of little old me. Much less more than one person.


But my friend...I didnt even try yet....that is the scary part....


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Based on that hit on Paul, I would have to say that the new image that I see when I think of Santa Claus looks a lot like the Legend Killer!!

Ho-Ho-Ho..............BodySlam!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Papa Squidy.....you fired Round 1 at me...got down to one knee....very nice hit indeed...but no where near knocking me out. Look above....that is completely LIGHTS OUT....someone on this board will be feeling that wrath again soon enough. Obviously cannot be done to a whole crew...but someone will know that you may gang up on the LK....*but never, ever attempt to go ONE on ONE with the GREAT ONE! You will LOSE!*


LK can't possibly hurt The Squid... See my other speech on "The Illuminatus Group" and we'll see if Mario can win (per Willie Wonka) a Golden Ticket to membership... HAH! <G>


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Heavens to Murgatroid! LK delivers a precision guided daisy cutter... You are noble, noble indeed...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy crap! That is the mother of all bombs! Unrealy. Simply unreal. Gobsmacking. 

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy crapola! MP was looking for blood with that massive bomb!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Just to think...that was 1 of 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doc got the second....it was a mirror image of this one....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> LK can't possibly hurt The Squid... See my other speech on "The Illuminatus Group" and we'll see if Mario can win (per Willie Wonka) a Golden Ticket to membership... HAH! <G>


Let's see....lol


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Just to think...that was 1 of 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doc got the second....it was a mirror image of this one....


You're insane, a mad man, mentally unstable... I like it!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Let's see....lol


As Squid is the recipient if a minor pat from LK... I'll let you know via PM about the "Other Thing"... <G> Squid guarantees that somebody will actually DIE from this... HAH!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

My god...who do you have to %#$& to get bombed liked that.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I've got it figgered out... LK works for customs in Canada.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> My god...who do you have to %#$& to get bombed liked that.


Heh... Beware, little man! You might be on "The List"!!!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Lets put it this way I was doing a some serious bombing of my own to several of the BOTL elsewhere and I had hit MP three times in less than a week, you see with MP you strike and than strike and than strike again, once you get him down you keep him down :lol: So for all the collateral damage I put out the LK showed up to let me know he was still alive and kicking, oh and by the way this is not over by a long shot LK :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> Lets put it this way I was doing a some serious bombing of my own to several of the BOTL elsewhere and I had hit MP three times in less than a week, you see with MP you strike and than strike and than strike again, once you get him down you keep him down :lol: So for all the collateral damage I put out the LK showed up to let me know he was still alive and kicking, oh and by the way this is not over by a long shot LK :biggrin:


Maybe you and the Doc can come up with a master plan! LOL Until then....the LK reigns!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> What you guys sent out as a group the LK sent out as One Bomber


We know that wrasslers aren't that smart. Is it possible he meant to send out 10 bombs and just sent it to one person on accident? I've seen posters claim to send bombs to themselves in error. :roflmao:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well Mario anything new happen lately? Or have you come out of your foxhole yet?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Well Mario anything new happen lately? Or have you come out of your foxhole yet?


I could barely move.....:arghhhh:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Mario, all you have to say is "Smoke and Aces rule".


----------

